# Journal: yoko's 6.6 First Planted Ever



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

Looks great! Doest yoko means a lot or often in Japanese?


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Finch_man said:


> Looks great! Doest yoko means a lot or often in Japanese?


WHOA! THANK YOU!!!! :hihi: 

I don't know... I was told it was a flower? It's a nickname given to me when I was a baby, because people cannot pronounce my birth name correctly.

I did not break up the band!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok never mind the yoko I was thinking yuku... which means often or a lot... silly me..lol


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Finch_man said:


> Ok never mind the yoko I was thinking yuku... which means often or a lot... silly me..lol



haha You can call me yuku :biggrin:


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

Are you planing to buy some more substrate? looks like those river rock are not going to be enough.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Finch_man said:


> Are you planing to buy some more substrate? looks like those river rock are not going to be enough.


ahahahah yeh, they are actually supposed to be "accent" rocks. 
But I did realize that wasn't as much as I was expecting.
I'm not used to dealing with "big" tank :icon_lol: 

My substrate I want to look as close to MUD as possible. 

I got a brick of coconut fiber medium, which I have not expanded yet.
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b341/yoksthedopest/Coco-5210.jpg

Was asking around if it would be safe to use as a aubstrate. Got one yes and one no.

Still thinking on what to do about that...........

EDIT: Forgot to mention, I also got a bag of Schultz Aquatic Soil
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b341/yoksthedopest/Aquaticsoil-5216.jpg

Not sure of the layout exactly for this tank, just that it is going to be divided 3-way and want to have a land area.

Realizing I am kind of cramped in this 6.6 since this wood is so big........


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

The Betta is nice. Not sure on the sub you showed but I wouldnt try it. Mayby try sand, possibly black tahitain sand for a more muddy look.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

James From Cali said:


> The Betta is nice. Not sure on the sub you showed but I wouldnt try it. Mayby try sand, possibly black tahitain sand for a more muddy look.


Thank you, James!
Well, I saw an old Thread where user *Oqsy*, suggested Exo-Terra Riverbed Sand........ I haven't seen it in person or in pics, so, not sure..........

Any pics of tanks with Black Tahitian Sand????


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Tank With Black Sand
Thread Of Tanks With Black Sand

There Ya Go. I like the Advanced search feature lol.


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

i dont think tahiti sand looks very muddy, but it's definately nice, i used 3 bags of it and its costly but i did not regret it.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeh, James, that Black Tahatian Sand looks..... black.... hahahah

I want muddy, like.... brown :hihi: 

Well, my tank I noticed was scratched up from gravel when it was last filled.
I was mad, UGH! But I ordered some Novus 1,2 &3 online and it arrived today. 
I just finished treating the front and sides of the tank with the stuff and I can say I have noticed an improvement, although the scratches are still there. It did help, but I'm thinking I would have got better results if I had either sanded it first or maybe used a orbital car buffer PRIOR to doing steps 2 & 3, but EHHH..... 

Still deciding if I can live with it. I am really anal about things.... so still seeing if it bothers me


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice start so far. But as ^ said, you need to add some substrate. black or normal sand...

Also, I'd consider returning that light fixture if you can...13w for 6 gallons is really skimpy (wpg rule doesn't apply to small tanks. You could get a desk lamp or clip light for cheap and put a 20 watt spiral or straight CF bulb in it. For better coverage, a clip light on each end with 13w each would look rad.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks, *macclellan*, deng, well, do you think this dookie lighting would be alight for growing duckweed??? 

I already opened the thing, it was packaged in a molded plastic thing- you know, one of those deals. 
I COULD go to Walmart and say it was "broken" :biggrin: 

But YAH, could I grow, like, duckweed and tropical moss on my "land area"? This is going to have a land area, like a palundarium/terrarium set-up.
Would Anubias nana be pushing it??

The thing is also a space issue... I don't know if I can fit clamp lamps in that small space. I was looking at some cool modern ones at IKEA but I think they are all halogen bulbs and I don't know anything about that....

OMG


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

yoko said:


> But YAH, could I grow, like, duckweed and tropical moss on my "land area"? This is going to have a land area, like a palundarium/terrarium set-up.
> Would Anubias nana be pushing it??


As long as you keep the Moss moist then it should survive on yourr land area. Anubias can be grown emersed. Some members have Anubias on wood that is growing submerged and part of it emersed. So the plants you had mentioned are flexible. Duckweed would give that Swampy feel for a Palundarium, it will be really cool IMO.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

My friend gave me a $40 Gift Card for Borders, like, 2 Birthday's ago.
Finally used it last Friday.
$30









This is an awesome book!!!! with a lot of great information, most of which I already know, but also some things I know but skimp on or neglect, and also learned some new things, but I like having a book.
It's cool to go online and research, but I like the idea of having traditional literature, something I can pick up and take with me and read in the car or whatever. It's more tangible to me. I am weird that way, I guess.

I love the layout. It's filled with a lot of great photography.

I would totally recommend this book.

Picked up some Corkbark at Petsmart. Was not aware they sold wood there.
$7










"Frog Moss" on Sale
$3
Digital Thermometer, $5









This is moss that is sold DRY ("dormant" I am told) and supposedly, if I wet it and keep a light on it, it will come back to life........... Hope it works....


Been using Test Strips, until now. Those were expensive.
I miss them, though- they were SUPER FAST.
O well... 
Finally invested in a Test Kit, $28
Blue Plastic Organizer, $1
Turkey Baster, $0.55 each
Not so bad to perform if you have a glass of wine.


















"Great Stuff" $7
"Waterfall Foam" $12!!!
H20 Krylon "Java Sea Brown" $4

Bought the Great Stuff and Paint couple of weeks ago... I want to paint my dividers with this paint!!

The waterfall foam was in the pond section of Home Depot. 

I may use this. 

I JUST READ that it does not adhere to SILICONE...........??!?!? WEIRD........

Pic of my under- cabinet light fixture....









I got fish crap all over the house.

A JBL Siphon on my bathroom floor
Eggcrate in the hallway
A bucket of soaking driftwood in the kitchen

:icon_lol:


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Ooooh shopping spree. lol. Cant wait to see the tank all set up and with plants.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

hahaha man, this is like, stuff just piling up that I have been buying for the past 3-4 weeks...... I haven't even started.... Pathetic!!!

I am freakin stressin over how to divide the tank and set up the filter.... *GAHH*

 :icon_frow 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/44414-zoomed-501-canister-filter-splitting-intake.html

OH and the search for the Epoxy........ OMG....................


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Your dividing the tank?


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Damm! I thought I mentioned that!! UH I suck!

I guess I mentioned it in all my other Threads, except the build-up Thread. STOOPS:icon_roll 

3-way.............


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

i have that light fixture, it sucks like you would not believe. and as for the test kit, should have price matched.. that'd make it like $15. and i need more turkey basters! where'd you get yours?


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Storm_Rider said:


> i have that light fixture, it sucks like you would not believe. and as for the test kit, should have price matched.. that'd make it like $15. and i need more turkey basters! where'd you get yours?


duuuuuude shut up- why?!?!? Tell me!!!!!!!!! Elab plz!!!!!!!!

Test Kit: OH, Damn, I bought it at this Mom n Pop Shop, I know the owner, I have to give him business  

Turkey Basters I picked up at Safeway at , like, 2am crack-head style. They just COINCIDENTLY had a sale. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh schnapp, I just read this---

http://www.anapsid.org/tobago.html



> I discovered the hard way that they do seem to need ultraviolet wavelengths for calcium metabolism. I bought a new under-cabinet-type fluorescent fixture for his enclosure. It had an opaque plastic cover that slides in the fixture to reduce the glare for humans. I stupidly slid it into place when I installed it over the turtle's tank, replacing the previous clunky reptile fluorescent fixture. Within six months, his shell was soft and his appetite was dropping due to metabolic bone disease. After soundly kicking myself in the ankle, I removed the opaque cover and within a couple of months his shell and appetite was back to normal. There was no other change in his environment or diet (which included periodically dredging his worms in calcium powder prior to feeding, as well as what he got from munching through snail shells) to account for the MBD other than the lack of regular exposure to ultraviolet wavelengths.


 UGH! Think I am going to take off the cover????


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

This is off on a tangent, but it's "Yoku," not "yoko" or "yuku" . . . XD

As in, "iina, yoku dekita, koriya." = "Nice, well done this is."


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Steven :biggrin: 

People call me that, too buaha huah :icon_lol: yogo, yuko, yoguhh, yoks, yoke, among other things!!:wink:


----------



## Haeun (Mar 9, 2007)

Whee, more betta people.
Love the marble. HM?









I have the same light too; got it for free through craigslist. Guess I can use it on my 5 gallon tank then, whee.

Those are pretty shweet tanks you have there, the new 6.6g one as well as the ones you've had before. Pretty expensive for a 6.6g, but verrrrrrry nice. As a poor student, don't think I would ever be able to afford it, but I am indeed jealous of it.

I dunno though; for betta purposes, dividing the tank is best. However, aesthetically, I dunno about dividing; would kind of mess up the erm... zen?

Heheh, my betta spawn tanks are ugly. They're barebottom with java moss floating around. I have a nice 29g angelfish tank scaped (er, scap_ing_), a 10 gallon that's just jammed with leftover plants and female bettas, and three 10g betta spawn tanks. I think I might scape the 10 gallon sorority tank, considering I have leftover driftwood and plenty of plants in it already and high light readily available. I keep the majority of my bettas in ickle 1 gallon jars (poor them; pickled bettas :icon_eek. But when you have 50+ bettas, you're kind of down on options.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Diana!! :biggrin: :wink: Welcome! I just recently joined, also.
Glad you like my HM, I will take better pics, soon. Don't really know how to work this camera yet. I want to see your tanks, I don't care if they're not fancy!! I want to see! I love bettas, not many people here keep bettas, from my observation. Bettas are my favorite fish, because they have personality, to me. Other fish just swim around and bump into things and look kind of *cough*dumb*ahem* 
I have a very small HM that I noticed was ill, lastnight, with no prior symtoms. He is in less than 1 gal tank, fresh water, not sure if it fouled up so quickly or what happened. Very bizzarre. He is breathing very hard. I don't know what happened:icon_frow 
Neways, I am at work, so talk to you later. OH - fix your pics on your website!!! I want to see pics. I would like to buy a betta from you, but worried about stressing him in transit...
How many are in your Sorority tank??


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

my moss has no problem growing emmersed!








if you are thinking of a terrarium u might want to try a wabi-kusa like mine
its reeally fun and in a tank like that you could have a couple of small islands with some frogs for the land and tetras in the water!


----------



## Gerald the Mouse (Jun 19, 2006)

Off topic, but Felix, what is that plant with <3 shaped leaves coming out of that bucket thing? I saw something like it the other day when I was riding my bike.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

FelixAvery said:


> my moss has no problem growing emmersed!...if you are thinking of a terrarium u might want to try a wabi-kusa like mine
> its reeally fun and in a tank like that you could have a couple of small islands with some frogs for the land and tetras in the water!


Hey Felix-- yeh I am the one that was asking about the JBL 7 ball or whatever in your Thread... I still have that plant I dug up from the River on Sunday, but the mud ball became mush..... I don't know what to do with it.

I just got home, I was expecting a floater :icon_frow but my ity bitty betta is still alive, breathing has calmed down. I wonder if it has to do with the bananna leaf I put in there last night.......???

but YAH I want to do something like a wabi-kusa, but I have to finish this divided tank, so that I can put 3 bettas in a controlled environment.

Right now they are just in 1.5 gallon, unfiltered and unheated tanks with almond leaves....

Felix- what moss did you use??????:biggrin:


----------



## Haeun (Mar 9, 2007)

:icon_eek: How'd you know my name?! STALKER! Ahhhhhhh! *runs around like headless chicken*
Do I know you? :icon_eek:

Anyways.  I will take muy pictures after this Sunday, because I'm on spring break right now and my tanks are back in my college dorms. I was camera-less for a few months, but I have stolen my brother's camera (shh) so I will start camera whoring everything. And I will update adding more bettas to my stock shop. There are a lot to be added, as soon as I just finish IDing them and figure out which ones I want to keep (8D Sorry, nicest ones I keep) and which ones I'll sell.

Usually, when bettas are ill, the first and foremost thing you can do for them is waterchange. The IAL should help a lot but if you can spot the symptoms and it turns out to be a serious illness, you may have to medicate.

I've shipping quite a few bettas, and though yes, they are a bit unhappy about the whole shipping ordeal, they manage fine. I make sure to package them as well as I could to minimize stress. But yes, I prefer no-shipping sales; hence, the on-campus discounts.  Incentive for people in driving distance to buy my bettas.

My sorority tank has only 1 full grown female in it (long story involving a few of my breeder females jumping out and getting crispy), but all my female juvies are in there too (~10?) and I may have accidentally thrown a few male juvies in there too. Will have to watch to make sure no one starts to get agressive. A few of my breeder females are in individual jars, but I may move them back into the sorority tank to use the jars for some of the newer juvies.

Haha, I think I'm starting to get OT, so maybe I should PM.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Your name is on your website, which is in your SIG, you DORK!!!:angel: 

Can't wait till tomorrow, want to get started on this bad boy.

I just got my Atison's Betta Food Blue & Red..... the containers are HUGE :icon_eek: 

Guess this means I need to get more bettas :hihi: nyeheheheh


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

oh sorry i never noticed the question, but the fixture sucks because the only reflector it has is the white surface which isn't even angled, it's just a box kind of... soo you lose a lot of light in my opinion. it may seem like it's lighting the tank, but i don't believe much of it hits deep enough in the tank. prove me wrong though plz cause i'm still using it along with my other fixture to add more "uumpphh" in the middle of the day.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

You are totally right about it being a BOX, basically 

I thought of puting that shiny reflective tape on it and paint it black, but figured WTH I would be spending more money and that would bump costs from $9.99 fixture + 5.99 bulb + 3.99 paint + ???$ for tape????? 
Might as well buy a real light#$%^&*:icon_roll  

But YAH, I dunno, man. Do you have pics of your set up?? 

How far is your light hanging from your tank?

How many gallons is your tank??

But you are totally right about it being a box. I kind of noticed that the light shines brightest at the angle facing the wall. 

Like I said in the beginning-- it is lighting my wall more than the tank:icon_roll 

haha I dunno... we'll see.. The thing is I still wanna use this stupid thing ahahah:biggrin: I will just be havin floating plants and land plants and like ONE potted plant, if I can fit all that in there, so I THINK it should be ok?!

UMMMPHHH!!!!:hihi: 

OH and do you by any chance listen to "Boogie Monsters"??????


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Yoko delet some pm's so I can pm you 

I would stick with low light and low maintnence plants because of the lack of actual light. Anacharis, anubias, ferns and mosses.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Well..... 

FRI: Picked up plants from James (Thank you James - you are 2:icon_cool 4 skool) for a tank I don't have set up yet :icon_roll hahah

SAT: Went to Flora Tropicana Aquatics and bought some Black Silicone Sealant for Ponds $14 :icon_eek: 










Found the Epoxy I am looking for, called Pond Shield.... it was like, $90!! :icon_eek: :icon_eek: 

Couldn't bring myself to buy it.......................

Still looking (thinking).............

Went to the $0.99 Store-- I love that store!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Went crazy there and bought some junk to get this thing started......










Putty Knives, hella tupperware all shapes and sizes, drop cloth, gravy seperator thinger.... $8


Well... this is what I got so far. Just trying to think of where to place everything.... Yeh, I am using that Tetra Whisper Heater.... From :icon_evil WALMART :icon_evil I tried it out when I was soaking some driftwood for another tank. It maintained a steady 78F. I think it was only 11 bux, so I decided to give it a try. Another one of my 1AM shopping moments, haha










Anyways, the spray bar is going under that cork bark. Hopefully it will look ok.

I am having some problems deciding what to do about filtration.

Kind of want to do a Reverse UGF, since my plants will be floating and potted and not rooted like traditional planted tanks.

:help:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow cool. lol You just keep on buying XD


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

haha :tongue: All that tupperware... I should learn how to cook:icon_lol:


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

looks interesting yo, no picture of my tank because it's a mess. hate to say it but i have to agree with james. stick with the hardy plants he mentioned. i think you can make a pretty nice tank with anubias and java ferns. anacharis would make an ok floater but i'm not into how it looks planted unless it's in a thick bush

that wood on the right is real or fake? it looks so fake but i remember reading it was real


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Hummm well he gave me the Anacharis on Friday, but it's just floating in another tank right now. So you guys are saying no on pond plants??? I am pretty intimidated by all those plants!!!:icon_eek: :icon_sad: Seems so hard to take care of. And I don't want these to be in my tank and then start turning brown and dying :icon_sad: You know what I mean? I am really worried that they are just gonna die, like all my land plants in my backyard :icon_sad: 

Yeh, that wood looks fake?!!? Man, is it coz the shape or because my camera white balance is all crazy????
It's Malaysian !!


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

I can't stop lookin at my wood, thinking it looks fake [email protected]??:icon_eek: :icon_sad: waaaaaaaaaaahhhhh:icon_frow


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

yoko said:


> I can't stop lookin at my wood, thinking it looks fake [email protected]??:icon_eek: :icon_sad: waaaaaaaaaaahhhhh:icon_frow


I wish I can find a piece of wood(real or fake :tongue: ) that looked like that. Your fish are going to love it no matter what and It will look good with some Anubias and Moss on it


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

yeh i guess it's the white balance or whatever, just seems very shiney and plastic like. 

don't worry about plants. what i've learned so far is with my 5gallon is, plants are amazing! when you think they're dying, they start to revive and pop out like 5 new stems to replace itself. key ingredient is light, just don't skimp out on that.  so stop hesitating and just take the next step. if james could do it you can too :icon_mrgr


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Storm_Rider said:


> yeh i guess it's the white balance or whatever, just seems very shiney and plastic like.
> 
> don't worry about plants. what i've learned so far is with my 5gallon is, plants are amazing! when you think they're dying, they start to revive and pop out like 5 new stems to replace itself. key ingredient is light, just don't skimp out on that.  so stop hesitating and just take the next step. if james could do it you can too :icon_mrgr


LOL, I just had a stem of Sunset Hygro and Primrose(Ludwigia repens) die on me about 3 days ago. Now they are starting to sprout new leaves and get color. Like Storm_Rider had said, if I can do it you can. Its not really a hard skill to master. Im keeping all my plants in Sunlight(outside tank) and 1.5 wpg's(indoor tank), which is probably less. :smile: Good luck with the plants.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Malaysian wood always looked a bit fake to me. Either way it will look good in the tank  Are you going to attach some moss to it?


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Where ya been James?!?! I am gonna take another pic just for Storm_Rider 
AHH you guys are killin me, man. Maybe it's coz it's dry?!!? It looks fake?!?! I couldn't sleep last night coz I kept thinking, "...so... it looks fake!?" over and over in my mind... hahah
You guys want me to cover it with moss, huh! I get the point!! :flick: 

I think I am going to end up getting another light, but I want to use it coz I still need to prove Storm_Rider wrong :tongue:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

yoko said:


> Where ya been James?!?! I am gonna take another pic just for Storm_Rider
> AHH you guys are killin me, man. Maybe it's coz it's dry?!!? It looks fake?!?! I couldn't sleep last night coz I kept thinking, "...so... it looks fake!?" over and over in my mind... hahah
> You guys want me to cover it with moss, huh! I get the point!! :flick:
> 
> I think I am going to end up getting another light, but I want to use it coz I still need to prove Storm_Rider wrong :tongue:


Um, no I was serious about the moss, most people put moss on their driftwood (no pun intended).


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

moss on this particular shiny stump-cave-like wood wouldn't look so great in my opinion. moss should be on more branchy pieces or flatter ones. i think lots of java ferns on the rear and sides and nanas on the front would look good. and cover the bark with some kind of weeping or drooping moss if yoko's going to glue that piece to the glass like that. but what do i know, i'm just waiting to get proved wrong


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

RESGuy said:


> Um, no I was serious about the moss, most people put moss on their driftwood (no pun intended).


RES!! ahahahha no no I said that BEFORE the pun on ur tall tank thread!!

I meant you guys must really want me to hide my big ugly fake wood!! :icon_frow :icon_frow 



> *java ferns *on the rear and sides
> *nanas* on the front
> *weeping or drooping moss *if yoko's going to glue that piece to the glass like that. but what do i know, i'm just waiting to get proved wrong


GAH! I don't think I can grow all that with this light fixture?! 
must..... use....... crap....... light..fixture..................:angel: :bounce: :hihi: :icon_lol: :help:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

We don't want you to put plants on your driftwood because we think it is ugly but because that's what people do. They usually put a lot of plants on their driftwood, it looks nice.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

I am trying REEALLY hard not to crack anymore wood jokes:icon_roll :icon_lol: 
Co-worker is asking what I am laughing at:icon_smil 

*sigh* I think my tank it going to look plain :0/ out of FEAR


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey *Storm_Rider*---
CHECK IT OUT!! *I was searching PlantGeek and found a guy using our under-cabinet lights in his low-tech set up *:icon_eek: :icon_eek: :icon_eek: :hihi: 











http://www.plantgeek.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=49233&highlight=bog#49233

The black towel thing is really ghetto, but I mean, cool huh?!?!:biggrin: 

But YAH he did do what I was talking about- removing the plastic light diffuser thingy........


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

It looked better with a towel on it. It made the tank look more lit up. Any updates of your tank?


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh yah, I am saying he could have used a piece of plywood or black cardboard, instead  

Actually, no updates, man. I am having such a hard time deciding on filtration since it's divided.... 

I actually have 3 TANKS that need to be set up :icon_eek: :icon_eek: :icon_eek: 

6.6 Gallon Bookshelf
2.5 Gallon, laying around
15-20 Gallon "LifeTech" Tank. I can't wait to start this one :icon_eek:​
My No.1 betta died the other day and I never got to finish my 2.5 Gal that I had planned for him. So, out of respect, I kind of wanna put frogs in there instead of another betta :redface: 

So I am trying to work on the 2.5 right now.... after that, I will have some experience using the "Great Stuff" and the silicone and all that fun stuff, I should be ready for the 6.6 and have a better idea about what I wanna do about filtration. Know what I'm sayin?


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

i thought i told you i already removed the diffuser thing? it's next to useless with it on. with it off, it's only a few feet from useless  he has two of them on his tank and it's still low tech, so i guess if that's what you're shooting for than it'll work. and like i said if you get nana's and java ferns and what not it would probably work. why don't you just put the light on your tank and take a picture so everyone can give an opinion on the light?

the reason i'm against the light is because reading Rex's guide, and looking up the bulb's specs and what not, the light just will not cut it. 

and for that dood's tank, well... i would never put a towel or any fabric stuff over a light fixture. just seems like a no brainer to me but what do i know haha


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

buahaha uahauahaauuah 

Dude I am NOT buying another stupid light, man that is IT!! aahaha 

I just wanted to show you that there is another freak using the same light!!:icon_lol:


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

You'll be fine if you stick with undemanding plants. You can always try a Canopy to try and Keep light from hitting the wall but thats just.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Items Ordered: 3 of : Exo-Terra Riverbed Sand - Amber - 5 lbs
Price: $14.97
Status: Shipped 
-------------------------------------------------------------

Should be here by Friday... Hope it looks like mud :hihi:


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

You have a pic of the sand out of packaging? I can only find it inside the bag. Where did you buy that. I want to setup a 5g using sand.

P.S. Can you tell I have major Nano MTS? :hihi: :bounce:  :icon_cool


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

MTS, you should get that checked out. There might be a cream for that.

:icon_lol:


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

yoko said:


> MTS, you should get that checked out. There might be a cream for that.
> 
> :icon_lol:



I been trying......no cure as of yet........I think its contagious and you may very well catch it.....:icon_eek:........lol


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Buahaha Uahahuahuah


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

yoko said:


> Buahaha Uahahuahuah


I already want to set up a Paludrium(spl), a Wabi Kusa(not exactly a tank), and a 30g Goldfish tank. I got it bad


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

30G???? deng.........

Yoko's To Do:
2.5G w/2 FROGS
6.6G w/3 bettas
15-20G w/ 4+ bettas
-1G Wabi-kusa w/ghost shrimp

mmmmmyeahh..................


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

yoko said:


> 30G???? deng.........
> 
> Yoko's To Do:
> 2.5G w/2 FROGS
> ...


You should do a community tank


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Ah, Multiple Tank Syndrome, I think I have that too. 

RESGuy's Tanks/To Dos:

55g Turtle Tank
5.5g RCS/Planted Tank
20g tall Future Aquacape/Endler's Tank


I have an empty 10g tank too but no plans as of yet (or funds!).


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

RESGuy said:


> Ah, Multiple Tank Syndrome, I think I have that too.


Don't talk to me about MTS.

Current:
1.5g - quarantine plants
2.5g - shrimp
2.5g - two female swordtails
2.5g - platy fry
5g - rcs
5g - endlers
5g - commongup/endler hybrids
5g - commongup/fancyyellow gups
5g - hb guppies
5g - goldies
10g - six platies
10g - shrimp
10g - random plants
10g - BN plecos and common gups
10g - platies & common gups
29g - peaceful community
29g - semi-aggressive community
29g - swordtail fry (parents died)
55g - empty


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

*cjyhc4*, that is some serious MTS..........:icon_eek: 

I should really set up an official quarantine tank...


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

whoa that is alot, how do you maintain all this, when you have work


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

cjyhc4 said:


> Don't talk to me about MTS.
> 
> Current:
> 1.5g - quarantine plants
> ...



Your my Idol lol.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Why not just go big???


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

Yoko - sorry to hijack your thread, just had to respond to RES



frozenbarb said:


> whoa that is alot, how do you maintain all this, when you have work


Feed them when I turn the lights on in the mornings. Do two water changes per day (more on weekends), and turn the lights out sometime during the evening. For the most part they don't really require that much work, a little trimming here and there and the occasional new filter cartridge. I find that the less I fuss, the fewer problems I have, and the less work I have to do.

Also, I'm not working per se. I have a really light courseload since I got out of most of the Civil Eng classes I was taking before I changed my major. My only job right now is maintaining my coin-op laundry, a couple classes, and searching for investment property.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

*cjyhc4*, it's cool. Good call on the Civil Eng... CAD is BORING :icon_roll 
Only a student could have that many tanks, jk 
Link me to some pics, I want to see your pad!!!!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

yoko said:


> Why not just go big???


Pros of a big tank:
Larger fish selection :fish: 
More work space
Great Display tank

Cons:
You just have one tank, and whats the fun in that :icon_cool 
You can have only a limited amount of species living together
Although More work space, more work is needed for aquascaing. Especially for shorter people.
Funds

Pros of many small tanks(5-35g):
Multiple tanks can be used as art in room if you are smart enough to position it in the room just right. 
Can keep many species that may not be able to co-exist with one another.
Feel a sense of acheivment and responsibility for caring for many tanks

Cons: 
Larger work load
Funds


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

yoko said:


> Why not just go big???


So many different species that I just HAVE to keep, lol.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeh.. It sucks that my betta boys don't get along... but that's why I am making this divided


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

It sucks. Just think if males got along. People can have a more colorful display(more so than saltwater reefs).


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeh, but I think that is also what makes them so interesting  

I hope that what I got planned works out, I've researched loads and haven't found anyone with a similar set-up.

We'll see!!:icon_eek:


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

In response to James:

As far as the larger tanks taking more aquascaping work... My "skills" aren't that good yet. I got the hang of the 5gal, then did a 2.5, and a series of 5gals using the same theme. In the past few days I've been working on a 10 that's just alright, but I've been getting some positive feedback on it. The empty 55 is going to be my first major project once I get into my new apt (going 2bdrm so I can have a fish room). I have NO CLUE where to start with it, except this ginormous Amazon Sword that's taking up 1/3 of a 29. Guess I gotta figure out some equipment first. Which brings me to your "funds" point. I have no stand, lighting, cover, substate, hardscape or filtration for the 55. It's going to cost a fortune to get what I want. At least I have a real job this summer, lol.

Multiple tanks as art is certainly a good point. I have no bare-bottom scattered plant, etc tanks. They're all nice enough that I'm going to have trouble chosing which to "hide" in the fish room. The rest of the apt will have tanks "scattered" about with the larger being "show" tanks. Wow... I used a lot of quotes in that paragraph. Anyway, they don't look all that great on my kitchen counter right now, but they'll be better later.

The species thing relates to both plants and fish/inverts. I'm non-selectively breeding several strains of guppies, and don't want them crossing. I also have three (or will have within the next week) strains of shrimp that would interbreed. As for plants, there's just so many out there, and I have so many ideas...

While I'm sure that my army of small tanks has cost me far more than a single large tank of equal volume, it's worth it. I like to have a tank on my desk, and one on the dresser and one next to the desk, and one next to the dresser... you get the point. It's nice to watch my goldfish while cooking dinner or glance over at the RCS (Christmas moss is pearling like mad) or Endler's (a couple are starting to get some color) while I'm sitting here typing this.


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

Yoko - looking forward to seeing your tank with the "mud" and your awesome piece of wood. Going to need a new picture soon.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

I KNEW it was a "Scientific" thing :icon_cool


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

cjyhc4 said:


> In response to James:
> 
> As far as the larger tanks taking more aquascaping work... My "skills" aren't that good yet. I got the hang of the 5gal, then did a 2.5, and a series of 5gals using the same theme. In the past few days I've been working on a 10 that's just alright, but I've been getting some positive feedback on it. The empty 55 is going to be my first major project once I get into my new apt (going 2bdrm so I can have a fish room). I have NO CLUE where to start with it, except this ginormous Amazon Sword that's taking up 1/3 of a 29. Guess I gotta figure out some equipment first. Which brings me to your "funds" point. I have no stand, lighting, cover, substate, hardscape or filtration for the 55. It's going to cost a fortune to get what I want. At least I have a real job this summer, lol.
> 
> ...


Thats what I like. I used to go outside and I would look at my garden and it was ugly(moms work lol), but now I have a tank and it looks so good out there and it looks relaxing. My next project is a 30g for 2 Fancy Goldfish.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

cjyhc4 said:


> Yoko - looking forward to seeing your tank with the "mud" and your awesome piece of wood. Going to need a new picture soon.


Thank you for checking out my build Thread!! It means a lot! Love hearing from new people. 
I should get started on the 2.5G... Um I think I will start another Thread HAHAH  

Still would love to see you "scattered" tanks. The fish that watch you cook. The fish that watch you brush your teeth...  

Thanks, guys


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh BTW Yoko, what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

James From Cali said:


> Oh BTW Yoko, what kind of camera are you using?


I'm shooting with a Nikon Coolpix 950 (too lazy to get tripod) on manual mode with crazy white balance. My pics are wack coz I don't know what I'm doing:icon_eek:


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey better than mine


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

Yoko - So I got distracted with the random topics in your thread and lost track of where you stand on the lighting issue. Many people will think I'm crazy, but ignore the lighting guides and such. I am using the hood that came with a mini-bow 5gal and a 13W spiral bulb, the dwarf hairgrass I planted 5 days ago is already spreading and 1" taller in places. The XMas moss pearls happily with a little Flourish and this lighting. When I asked about it someone said it was "low-med". If you really want something cheap and off the beaten path. Wal Mart has these halogen desk lamps for $5.99. The cheapest ones they carry. I put a few drops of flourish in the 2.5g that I have this lamp over, and this is what it looked like a couple hours later: http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p34/cjsguppies/Pearling Plants/pic009.jpg. yeayea, you're determined to use your "crappy" fixture, and I don't blame you. You'll be just fine with Java fern, moss (don't try peacock or weeping), anubias, some swords, crypts and some stem plants. I have a 15W incandescent bulb over a 11.5" tall 5gal and can grow all of those with no problems. I'm not sure the plants in the back even get light...


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

Hah !! You pulled the trim off! wow it looks awesome! Can't wait to see how this one progresses!


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

[email protected] of flourish!!!

I am so noob at plants, man. Kind of intimidating... don't even know about "trace" and fertilizer... I can't even keep plants in my backyard alive 

I actually don't have my camera on me--- I will take a pic of the bulb I am going to use, when I get the camera back....

*Blacksunshine*, my bookshelf tank twin!!!!!!

You know what happened, actually... HAHA! I was washing the tank, and I noticed water was stuck in between the acrylic and the black bottom trim and I was thinking how am I gonna get that out... and then it just came off.. and then I was like, "O crap, cool!!!!"
hahahhaa:icon_cool


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

The ONLY reason I am so stubborn about using this stupid fixture is because,

1-*Storm_Rider * and I have a deal going on. I must prove to him that I can grow plants with this fixture, since he is using the same fixture and wants to toss it.

2-I'm a "nonconformist" hahahah I really want to experiment and try for myself, to see if the thing is really useless or not. I want to see for myself. Maybe it will work for me. I won't know until I give it a shot. If not I can use it for my gallon tanks in a cabinet and just upgrade, but YAH I want to use this light!!!!:icon_cool


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

hey hey, hey hey hey, hey now. we have no deal going on :icon_eek: i never denied the fact that it can grow plants. i deny the fact that it can grow plants WELL :eek5: i had to use that fixture for 2 weeks and my plants "survive" but they did not "thrive" or "flourish" whatever the right word is :fish: 

so go get yourself a better fixture  just send that one to me so i can have two :thumbsup:


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

How bout I just send you a black towel


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

yoko said:


> *Blacksunshine*, my bookshelf tank twin!!!!!!
> 
> You know what happened, actually... HAHA! I was washing the tank, and I noticed water was stuck in between the acrylic and the black bottom trim and I was thinking how am I gonna get that out... and then it just came off.. and then I was like, "O crap, cool!!!!"
> hahahhaa:icon_cool


Yeah I noticed recently when I did a waterchange that the top trim and the tank have no actual or decent seal. So If you fill it too high it just pours over. Grrr. I was thinking about sealing it up real good with acrylic glue or silecone. But taking it off all toghether might also work. 
What else are you adding to the tank like rocks and plant wise?

You guys are talking about the fixture that comes with the tank? 
I think its.. Ok. Its what 15 or 18w? the tanks a 6 gal. So thats like 3wpg. If you get a decent bulb it could do ok for a low-med light tank setup. the bulb that comes with the tank I don't think is th greatest. the only crappy thing is the limited access to decent spectrum bulbs. But they are out there. 
what i did was sawp the internals out for the dual 13w PC's from AHS. "BLING" much brighter. But almost too much light unless I add some CO2.


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

actually blacksunshine, we're talking about one of those white under the cupboard light fixtures like in the picture


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

*Blacksunshine*, we are talking about the "Under-cabinet" light fixture above^^^^

I am actually using the light that came with the tank, as a desk light AHHA 

TOTALLY BACKASSWARDS:icon_roll 

hahahaha:flick:


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

yoko said:


> *Blacksunshine*, we are talking about the "Under-cabinet" light fixture above^^^^
> 
> I am actually using the light that came with the tank, as a desk light AHHA
> 
> ...



Okay wait your using the light that came with the tank as a desk light and an under cabinet light for the tank. Why not use the light that came with the tank and just switch out the bulbs?


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

James From Cali said:


> Okay wait your using the light that came with the tank as a desk light and an under cabinet light for the tank. Why not use the light that came with the tank and just switch out the bulbs?


YEH ahhahaha:icon_roll 

Becoz the stock light is a bulky-ass hood light and I want OPEN-TOP,
PLUS, I want the light to hang flush to the shelf,

namsayin??


EDIT: Actually the stock light is lighting my other potted plants, not my desk, my bed is my desk :icon_roll haha


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh okay. I got ya.


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

Got any updates for us?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

cjyhc4 said:


> Got any updates for us?


Was wondering the same? So you have anything setup Yoko?


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

OMG you guys care :redface: :icon_cry:

My highly-anticipated SAND came late---
Arrived 4/18, last Wednesday.

Truth is, it came and I wasn't expecting it to be a mixture of brown AND black!? so that kind of bummed me out... and THEN I got to thinking 
WTH am I gonna do with 3 bags of SAND???? 

I can't even grow crap with SAND &@%^*(^%:icon_mad: 

And THEN-- I fell in love with these African Dwarf Frogs :angel: :angel: 

So decided to build my old 2.5G for them.......

Then I found a 4.5 G for 20bucks for them:hihi: 

So, mmmmmyeahh......

OH and I forgot to mention I got distracted by DIY CO2, also.. the whole Jello-thing really fascinates me :icon_eek: :biggrin: 

I DID stare at the 6.6G last night on my shelf. 
So that is crazy that you ask!! 
I do need to build this thing, but I want frogs reeeeally bad, so bettas gonna have to wait.... :icon_redf


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

OMG! You sound just like me !!!

I found this tank... then fell in love with these fish/shrimp/critters... and found this other tank that's just perfect... How do you think I ended up with two dozen tanks? Hehe.

And now I have to move *pout*.

I can't wait to see what your 6.6 looks like. I see very cool things happening. Oh and the sand, you can grow plenty of plants with sand. Hairgrass and glosso like it. And you can always plant things on top of it, like Anubias, Java Fern, mosses, floaters etc. Plus, if you want something to actually be planted, get a terra cotta flower pot, find someone to give/sell you a small amount of good substrate and plant it in the pot. That way you can be indecisive and move it around all you want without ever disturbing the roots.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

yoko said:


> OMG you guys care :redface: :icon_cry:
> 
> My highly-anticipated SAND came late---
> Arrived 4/18, last Wednesday.
> ...



LoL, if you have extra sand you know where to send some. I'll hook you up with some plants in return roud: lol. You need to get these tanks up so you can take pics.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey girlfriend!:biggrin: 

I am just whining... I am just gonna have floating plants in this tank anyways  buaha uaha uaha:icon_lol: :hihi: 

OH so, check it out-- I had been eye-ing this 3G for months!!!

But I had no EXCUSE to buy it!!! so I just look at it everytime I go in there and think, "AW what a great size, shape, oh womp womp"

and then I see these frogs!! It is perfect!!! I didn't even know aquatic frogs existed:angel: :angel: 

So, um YAH :icon_lol:


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

James From Cali said:


> LoL, if you have extra sand you know where to send some. I'll hook you up with some plants in return roud: lol. You need to get these tanks up so you can take pics.


OMG James, seriously, these bags are TINY--- they are like the freakin same size as the "Calci-Sand" for the turtles n crabs at Petsmart.
heavy as hell and shipping was a *BEEP*, that is another reason I was all grouchy about it. I know I still need to get you the Schultz boieeee!!!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

yoko said:


> OMG James, seriously, these bags are TINY--- they are like the freakin same size as the "Calci-Sand" for the turtles n crabs at Petsmart.
> heavy as hell and shipping was a *BEEP*, that is another reason I was all grouchy about it. I know I still need to get you the Schultz boieeee!!!


OMG are you serious. Those bags are like an ounce lol. My bird is heavier lol. Dat kinda suks a**. Get ya tanks set up and then we can talk about the Schultz!


----------



## boink (Nov 27, 2006)

You should get some dart frogs, they are colorful....


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Dart frogs come in many colors too!


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

I know it sux azz....



Darts are not aquatic tho, right?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh yeah huh. Forgot about that. You can always get a 10g and get fire bellied newts. They are fully aquatic I think!


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

James From Cali said:


> Oh yeah huh. Forgot about that. You can always get a 10g and get fire bellied newts. They are fully aquatic I think!


I don't think so. The ones I see at the LFS are always out on the rocks above water


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

cjyhc4 said:


> I don't think so. The ones I see at the LFS are always out on the rocks above water


Thats right. I was thinking of something else.....but they are semi aquatic and would be a nice focal point tank IMO.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

*He He*

Well... Are you guys interested in the 3G I am building for the frogs? 

You know, so I could start a 3G Build Journal :angel: :icon_lol:


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

yoko said:


> Well... Are you guys interested in the 3G I am building for the frogs?
> 
> You know, so I could start a 3G Build Journal :angel: :icon_lol:


Definitely! roud: Go for it, just just have to promise updates :biggrin:


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

nyehehe I thought you guys were getting tired of seeing pics of stuff I bought... :icon_roll :icon_lol: 










:icon_roll :icon_lol:


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Do the 3g journal too lol. That looks like a great colored sand for any aquarium. Although is it aquarium safe?


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

Spiffy stuff!

Tired of pics? NEVER!!!1! 
Tho, I have to ask, what's up with the tupperware?

Just curious about the Indian Almond Leaves... where do you buy them?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

cjyhc4 said:


> Spiffy stuff!
> 
> Tired of pics? NEVER!!!1!
> Tho, I have to ask, what's up with the tupperware?
> ...


Im wondering that aswell. I want some of those leaves lol.

Also how much does it color the water? 

How low did it make the pH go? 

What would you say is the best way to place it in the tank as opposed to letting it float? 

Also how long should you leave it in the tank? 

And how can you keep the tea color, with water changes? If I do a water change Im sure to get some sort of loss of color and I dont want that. 

Should I soak the leaf in the bucket of new water? 

How long can a single leaf hold tannins?

So many questions :icon_wink


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

*cjyhc4*, haha-- I am WEIRD. I am actually gonna cut those tupperware up and mold a waterfall thing out of it. I have so many, I might even make planters/ pots out of them. 
$1 make you holla!!! :icon_lol: 

I buy my Indian Almond Leaves from *amy-lim*, on Ebay.
Although, I bought serious BULK the first-time order and she even hooked me up with extras. These are enough to last me several years...

http://myworld.ebay.com/amy-lim/

*James*, duh I have a baggie for you, waiting till the next time we meet [email protected] your fav spot :biggrin: 

The water will become darker, the longer you leave the leaf in the water.

I have left my leaf in the tank for well over 1.5 months, no water changes and no filters or heaters IN THE WINTER and my fish have managed to make bubble nests.
When I checked the water parameters, everything was optimal, including PH.

I think it is the antibacteria and antifungal properties in the leaf that allow for this, because no water changes in a 1G for 6-8 weeks and signs of good health is crazy to me!!!!

I pretty much just dunk the leaf in there and let nature take it's course.

Some people actually brew the leaves like a tea in hot water, let it cool down and then add it to their tank water. There are different ways to do it, so you could do your idea with the bucket during water changes if you wanted.

I like to let the leaf float. It will eventually sink on it's own. I've had my bettas hide under them. They love it.

This is "Banannerz" bubble nest. He made these nests CONSTANTLY, and consistantly----- this water was more than a month old. He's crazy!!



















I finally changed it when I couldn't see him in the water anymore.
It was really dark...

This is "Weld", after a more recent water change. Probably 1-2 weeks ago.
In his old water, the leaf would sit FLAT on the bottom and he would do some David-Blane maneuver and go sideways, underneath the leaf!!! and it was FLAT on the bottom!!!
My brother was FREAKIN AMAZED--- some serious ninja moves, right there,,,,


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I think 10 days would be good for the coloring I want and the pH I need lol. Oh what is 'optimal' pH? Around neutral? I want like 5.5-6.5 pH. I think I want my tank water a bit lighter than Welds water. Just so I can have optimal sight of Plants and fish yet give that natural Black water pools of South East Asia for the fish. Oh Im pming you right now . And sorry for all the questions!

DELETE YOUR PM'S PLEASE YOKO! :biggrin:


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

BTW when are you going to actually set up the tank? Are you keeping us in suspence?

Oh and weneva you want to meet at the meet up spot then its cool with me


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

I was thinking of using them with my 55G SA Biotope. Yea, yea, the leaves aren't from SA, but dude! so much better than rotting, fungus growing driftwood!
Just enough for the tannins to give it a more "natural" look, maybe one or two leaves max.

However, wouldn't the antibacterial properties kill the cycle?

I think my betta might enjoy it as well. He sure seems to be lovin his new home! Just moved out of his <1 Gal bowl into a spacious, luxurious 2.5 gal tank with lots of floaters (aka roots for him to play in)!

I'll have to get some of her leaves. Fifty should last me for oh, the next 10 years, lol.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I think that its one leaf per gallon, at least from researching alot this morning. So you would need like 5.5 leaves.


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

James From Cali said:


> I think that its one leaf per gallon, at least from researching alot this morning. So you would need like 5.5 leaves.


For a 5.5gal tank... So I would need 55 leaves for a 55 gal tank? I just was wanting to tint it a little bit, not really mess with the water params. One or two should do the trick. Most of the fish I will be keeping prefer hard, alkaline water anyway.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

cjyhc4 said:


> For a 5.5gal tank... So I would need 55 leaves for a 55 gal tank? I just was wanting to tint it a little bit, not really mess with the water params. One or two should do the trick. Most of the fish I will be keeping prefer hard, alkaline water anyway.


I was reading and it says even a little bit of a change in water color or chemistry you need to add the right amount or wwont see the change very well. And with one or two you would have to leave them in longer for the color to truly set in. This will cause a drastic change in the water chemistry. Now the 5.5 leaves will change the water quickly but the affects of the water chemistry is still unknown and may be different with every tank. Just keep an eye on the water parameters.

After asking all those questions, google started to work and I found all this out.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

James, what information have you been reading?

All the sources I've read from, actually directed that 1 leaf per gallon is PLENTY--- I mean, you've seen my pics. Those are 1 G nanos and I just dunk a whole leaf in there, rather than breaking it up, because I like to provide them with a little shelter to hide under!

It all depends on *how long you let the leaf soak*, because it will leech for DAYS---
I mean, obviously, if you remove the leaf SOONER, you will get less tannins (lighter color).
The longer you leave the leaf in, the darker the water.

I think 1 leaf per gallon is actually "overdose", but I don't really see it as a bad thing. At least, I have not had any bad results from it so far...


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

yoko said:


> James, what information have you been reading?
> 
> All the sources I've read from, actually directed that 1 leaf per gallon is PLENTY--- I mean, you've seen my pics. Those are 1 G nanos and I just dunk a whole leaf in there, rather than breaking it up, because I like to provide them with a little shelter to hide under!
> 
> ...



I been reading a Japanese(that is translated into english) store that sells and uses it and thats the suggestion. They say overdosing on it is not a problem but you may experience drastic water changes but it wont be a problem due to its "magic powers". Trying to find the site right now!

Here is what one site said:

Recipes. Use one square-inch of leaf per half-gallon of water for individual fish. Use one leaf per 10-gallon rearing tank for the fry. Use one-leaf per half-filled 10-gallon breeding tank. 

And another said you can use this recomended "dosage" in a regular community black water tank.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

James From Cali said:


> Here is what one site said:
> 
> Recipes. Use one square-inch of leaf per half-gallon of water for individual fish. Use one leaf per 10-gallon rearing tank for the fry. Use one-leaf per half-filled 10-gallon breeding tank. ...


Now... is that ONE _square-inch leaf _or ONE _whole leaf_???? 

ahha


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

yoko said:


> Now... is that ONE _square-inch leaf _or ONE _whole leaf_????
> 
> ahha


One leaf per 10g. For a 1g I guess a tenth of the leaf would work but you had success with a whole leaf.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

James From Cali said:


> One leaf per 10g...





James From Cali said:


> I think that its one leaf per gallon...



:iamwithst :angel: :angel:


----------



## Haeun (Mar 9, 2007)

They ARE amazing though, the indian almond leaves. They keep my breeders in good health. They get cloudy eye? Stick them in a tank and load up on the indian almond leaves. Ich? Indian almond leaf. Nipped fins? Indian almond leaf.

You can order bulk from aquabid.com or ebay.com but the potential problem in that is, some people "use" these leaves once and resell because they still have some juice in them. Not very good quality sometimes. Just be wary, because I've heard stories of it happening.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Any Updates?????


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey *Haeun*, thanks for the heads-up, I had no idea shady stuff like that went on in the fish hobby... that is so wack:icon_mad: :icon_mad: 

*James*, I've been totally focusing on the new 3/4.5Gallon Frogger tank......
I have a journal on FnF......

I am going to make a DIY mini-canister type thinger for it, since I don't like the filter that came with it..........

HOWEVER! For Substrate, I am leaning more towards experimenting and mixing this Riverbed Sand with the Schultz Aquatic Soil that I have. Hoping the Schultz will aerate the sand, somewhat and then I plan on habitually disrupting the sand with a chopstick :flick: 

Here are a couple of pics of the Newest Frog tank.... just to give you an idea of what I'm workin' with.

I need to start a Journal for this tank, here... but afraid that my Thread will just end up annoying people :icon_neut 

The Schultz, I'm not sure how to tell when it is "ready"....










This is some OTHER driftwood (not the fake looking wood), that has been soaking since the beginning of March.... I think it is almost done leeching










Hummm... You can see 3 of 4 tanks here *hahaha* Man, I should really get started, huh (LOSER)










Sold to me as a 3 G, but is actually a 4.5
Had lots of scratches on the inside-front, but is in much better condition since using Novus 1,2,3!! Looks brand new!! (Is floor sample)










Well, this is my cave--- thought *cjyhc4* might like this one  :icon_lol:


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Um, as you can see the 6.6 has made ZERO progress....:icon_mad: :icon_mad:


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL, yes the 6.6 is gaining dust. The frog tank looks nice.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

How is your tank going so far? Can you take a few pics of the tank?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Last Activity: 06-17-2007 01:10 AM


----------



## groyed (Oct 3, 2007)

10 pages and nothing started... oh well...  You need to focus on what you want to do first. You've got so many ongoing projects, its mind boggling.


----------

